# NP203 Locking Hubs?



## 78K20 (Apr 21, 2003)

I have a 1978 K20 with an NP 203 transfer case. I know that this is a full time case, but my truck has locking hubs. Did this come factory? Also I was thinking of swapping to a 205 is this a good idea? Thanks


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

My dad had a chevy and his friend has one that are about that year and they both came without factory locking hubs. My dad purchased Warn hubs and had them installed.


So im going to say that the hubs are aftermarket.


Jay


----------



## tileman (Mar 2, 2003)

hi no your truck did not come the factory w/ locking hubs and a 203. someone has instaled a part time conversion kit. junk make the whole thing go bad not enough oil in the back of the case.i need to know what trany you have. because i dont know of 350 205 combo from the factory. but you can get an adapter for it. but if you find one from the factory let me know im looking for one. my transmision guy believes the 350 is better for plowing than the 400 because of the heat and he guaranteed it for three years in a plow truck. tell me thats not a deal w/a custom shift kit. all for 350.00 parts and labor on the bench. hope it helps.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

It didn't come that way from the factory.I would check to see if you have a part-time kit installed in the t-case.If you do,then keep a close eye on fluid level (keep it overfull),and run it in and out of 4wd as much as possible.This will keep the back half of the case from burning up due to lack of lube.The 203 was meant to be run in 4wd all the time for lubrication.Add a part-time kit,and it burns up.If this is the case,a 205 swap would be a good idea.

Put the truck in 4HI,and unlock the hubs.If you can turn the front shaft driveshaft (from case to diff) by hand,you have a part-time kit installed.

A TH400 would be a better choice for plowing over a TH350.There is nothing wrong with a TH350,but the TH400 is much beffier,and will handle the higher torque loads better.The TH400 doesn't get any hotter than a TH350.Proper cooling (for any trans) is the key.

Be carefull with installing shift kits in a plow truck.They can make the drive to reverse (and back to drive) very harsh,which is tough on the driveline.You can still install one,just let your tranny guy know to keep it a little softer going into gear.Makes plowing much easier.


----------



## 78K20 (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for the help. My truck has a TH400. I know that if I went to a 205 I would have to change drive shaft length. I have only owned the truck for about 2 years and the 203 hasn't gave me any trouble yet except for a hard time shifting in and out of 4-LO


----------



## tileman (Mar 2, 2003)

my trany guy didnt actually put in a shift kit but he just adjusted a few things in side. as to the cooling problem he recomends a trany cooler but he told the 350 would give me a better life with the stock cooler. i just have not got the aux cooler on yet. had the trany in for 3 years no problems yet. except for a small leak. turned out to be a crack in the cooler line in side the fitting. as for torque loads thats what lo loc is for? right. just trying to justify my words.


----------

